# Cheaper alternative to Kong toys?



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to pick up some Kong toys for my girls for Christmas this year, but they can be pricey. Does there happen to be a cheaper alternative to Kong toys?


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Stick to Kongs, they'll last longer. Buy off Amazon?


----------



## Mupton (Apr 7, 2010)

I always buy the knock off kong toys and they still havent broke and I have an EXTREME chewer. I have had one for almost 2 years. I think its from busy buddy. 


http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Buddy...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1292255431&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Busy-...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1292255431&sr=1-22

I love my tug jug too. Its the same concept of working for a treat.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nylabone makes something similar...but I'm not sure how the price compares to Kong.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

jess4525 said:


> Nylabone makes something similar...but I'm not sure how the price compares to Kong.


 The Nylabone alternative is the Rhinocone and, with my Plott/wolverine mix, the hold up very well.

I've returned a black Kong that survived less than a minute and was very impressed with the warranty.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've seen something similar to them at Wal-mart before. Can't remember the brand of them though...maybe Dogzilla?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

RonE said:


> The Nylabone alternative is the Rhinocone and, with my Plott/wolverine mix, the hold up very well.
> 
> I've returned a black Kong that survived less than a minute and was very impressed with the warranty.


I have 2 of these that I've had for years. Mine are big time chewers too and the only damage they have are from being left out in the sun. They wash well too, I've stuck mine in the washing machine and the dishwasher before. 
I think I paid $7 each for them.

http://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-Rhin...TF8&s=home-garden&qid=1292269577&sr=8-2-spell

$9, with free 2 day shipping if you have Amazon prime - if you're a student with a .edu account, you can get a free year of amazon prime shipping (I have this, it's awesome).

http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Extreme-Dog-Large-Black/dp/B0002AR0II/ref=pd_sim_dbs_k_1

Black Kong, a bit cheaper, but mine were able to chew one of these up.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to agree... Kongs are pretty sturdy and seem to last the longest. The favorite around here is the Kong Wubba. 

Another alternative I've used is a basketball, football, or soccer ball that isn't flaking off. At first, they can't seem to get a good grip on the ball, but afterwards they start to toss it around when it needs a little air. I just keep an eye on them playing with it because I don't want them to chew off pieces and swallow.


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

JustTess said:


> I have to agree... Kongs are pretty sturdy and seem to last the longest. The favorite around here is the Kong Wubba.
> 
> Another alternative I've used is a basketball, football, or soccer ball that isn't flaking off. At first, they can't seem to get a good grip on the ball, but afterwards they start to toss it around when it needs a little air. I just keep an eye on them playing with it because I don't want them to chew off pieces and swallow.


Daisy LOVES soccer balls, but she ends up popping them within 5 minutes, LOL. I tried Bully Sticks, but the 12" sticks don't last longer than an hour, even though Crea loves them. I've resorted to Kong-type toys as it is too cold for me to be outside to be playing fetch a couple times a day, plus Daisy's arthritis has been bothering her in this cold weather.  I might just buy Kong as they seem to be cheaper on Amazon.

Would peanut butter be ideal inside the Kong toys, or is a treat better?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just about anything you can think of you can put in there. Kibble, penut butter, wet dog food, a weird mix of treats, a favorite around here is string cheese really packed down in there... since its springy and kinda sticks it makes it harder to dislodge.... and then you can freeze things like peanut butter or kibble soaked in water in there to make them more difficult to get out.


----------

